# Accidental breeding of older female?



## bxcar22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Please do not yell or say mean things. A neighbors dog got into my backyard today, and breed with my 9 1/2-year-old female. She has never had a litter before, and I did not want to breed her. What are the risks to my dog? I have always been careful when she has been in heat, and I have never had a problem before. I am not sure what to do. She can jump the 6-foot fence with no problems, is not overweight, and is in overall great health. She is my companion and has been from the time that she was 12 weeks old. I only want to do what is in her best interest. Do they do abortions on dogs? Or, should I not worry until I know that she is pregnant because she has a lower risk of the pregnancy sticking? Suggestions would be great. I only want to do what is best for her.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you are dealing with this. I think your thread would attract the attention of those with the knowledge to help you if the title were changed. I'll try to notify the mods.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

bxcar22 said:


> l have always been careful when she has been in heat, and I have never had a problem before.


There is a procedure called a spay termination. I'm not going to yell at you, but I wanted to point out that if you've left her in the yard before when she was in heat, that is not exactly "being careful", since even if the neighbor's dog didn't come into your yard there was nothing preventing her from leaving your yard. That being said, what's done is done. Talk to your vet.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Yes, you can spay-abort. As long as she's healthy and has good bloodwork, then she's likely to sail through the surgery pretty easily, even though she's older. Just do it soon (in other words, don't let the pregnancy go on while putting this decision off). FWIW, I've had many dogs her age in rescue that were spayed without any issues at all--I really wouldn't expect a problem.

There's an argument to be made spaying makes good sense at this age anyway, due to the risk of pyometra as they get older -- it can be a life-threatening emergency, but the risk vanishes after being spayed. 
https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/pyometra-in-dogs

Hopefully your neighbor will help cover the cost of the procedure!


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

What kind of dog was it? Just wondering....


----------



## lytrefry (Oct 20, 2016)

There is also a needle you can get, not sure if any vet in your area does it. But it will prolong her heat and stop a pregnancy! I can't remember the exact name of it... or you could get her spayed! Then no more accidents at all!


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Take her to your vet asap. They can give an shot that will abort a litter, similar to what they give women who have been raped. I would seriously consider just spaying her if she is healthy so it doesn't happen again. A bitch that is bred that late in life and has never before been bred is more liable to have problems whelping.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

The main thing I'd be concerned about is that while you obviously know she was bred by the dog this time, next time it could happen and you are not aware of it and that could jeopardize your dog and her health very seriously and be very expensive to save her.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I trust selzer will chime in here once she see's the thread. She is our go to about any dog pregnancies.
However, considering her age....IMO, I would abort. I had rehomed a dog to my step-grandmother, she got knocked up and a spay-abort was done.
Also consider all the possible emergencies and expenses that go along with...again, selzer can fill you in the possibilities.


Consider too, the gross overpopulation of dogs in shelters, death row, foster homes, homeless, abused, neglected.
lets not contribute with an oops liter.


----------



## bxcar22 (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you for the mostly kind posts. She was tied up at the time. I can't trust her to stay in the backyard; she jumps the fence when she is in heat. But, she does need to do her business sometimes and leaving her outside for 15 minutes is not being irresponsible. She is an inside German Shephard and does not like to potty in the house. She touches us with her nose and runs to the door when she has to go. It is good to know that I have options. I will contact the vet and find out what is available in my area. Try and nip this issue in the bud before it becomes a bigger issue.

Many thanks!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

are they still using stilbesterol?

that would prevent adhesion or implantation of any fertilized eggs -- but prolong the heat cycle with an opening for being fertile again -- so be careful.

at least that is my creaky memory of things.

I had to resort to this one time when I came home to my female in my house . A roaming male had broken through a screened window letting himself in . The trim around a doorway had been ripped off so that he could enter the room the female was in . It was clear a mating had taken place. 
Immediate trip to the Vet .

that was in downtown Toronto more than 35 years ago.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

From what I read, the injection to abort results in a much higher incidence of pyometra next cycle. I would either keep the pregnancy or spay-abort.


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

It may be rough, but I'd have to agree with spay-abort. It may be better for her health down the road, as their chances of developing pyometra increase notably once they are older.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Muskeg said:


> From what I read, the injection to abort results in a much higher incidence of pyometra next cycle. I would either keep the pregnancy or spay-abort.



I would not allow the pregnancy, odds are high for a C-section being needed, she might not have enough milk, or even want the pups. At her age, a pregnancy can be, simply put, very hazardous for her especially if she's never had a litter before.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The dog is 9.5, spay her. Do it while she is in heat and before you know whether or not she is pregnant. If they were together and she is in heat, she is probably pregnant. 

She should not have her first litter at 9.5 years. Complications go way up after 5 years for a first litter. She could be carrying anywhere from 1 to 14 puppies. A small litter will be very hard to pass and can fail to induce labor, requiring a C-section. A large litter can easily exhaust her physically, and possibly exhaust chemicals in her body like a calcium deficiency that can kill her. 

I don't like the idea of chemical abortions. I think they are very hard on the bitch, as hard as a spay surgery. Maybe not, maybe so. You are putting a chemical into their system that will stop the pregnancy. That's difficult. I'd have them spay. And, it will eliminate the chance of pyometra. She's in good health, she should take to that surgery just fine.


----------

